# My Vexilar has a LAG! :-O



## WillyG (Mar 26, 2009)

ih772 said:


> Another hater...haters gonna hate. I brought it back up because someone asked me too.
> 
> If some of you guys don't like my posts, don't read them. I have many people that thank me for the info I post, and there many others that are just out to troll. I ignore the trolls.


 Who asked you too "the little voices in your head" Its a Tuesday morning, why are you not working????? And if someone asked you too, why didnt they just search for it themself. I think you just like to stir up crap here because nobody will talk to you in person.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:

Same old story


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't hear my Vexilar fer all the floppinround noise comin from my bucket!


----------



## walleyenut (Jan 11, 2011)

There is nothing that x67 has that I would give up my vexilar for. Have seen and used the x67 and wasn't enough there to justify a switch. VEXILAR RULES....as capt. Danno said.....WRITE THAT DOWN.:rant:


----------



## Team Shocker (Nov 26, 2011)

walleyenut said:


> There is nothing that x67 has that I would give up my vexilar for. Have seen and used the x67 and wasn't enough there to justify a switch. VEXILAR RULES....as capt. Danno said.....WRITE THAT DOWN.:rant:


 
Those Lowrance units are garbage, just like their open water stuff.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Same old story


I agree same old attempt at justifying, limited over priced finders:lol:

Hows that bucket looking old buddy? ... 
good luck this season


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I sure hope we get a good cold snap soon and get some solid ice, you guys are getting a little edgy and need take your frustrations out on some fish! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Burksee said:


> I sure hope we get a good cold snap soon and get some solid ice, you guys are getting a little edgy and need take your frustrations out on some fish! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I agree :lol: But who needs ice when ya got 67... cant ya hook it up to a boat and go??:lol:



!!!!*ice dance*!!!!
!!!!*ice dance*!!!!
!!!!*ice dance*!!!!
!!!!*ice dance*!!!!
!!!!*ice dance*!!!!
!!!!*ice dance*!!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

This is all you'll ever need to find the fish! 










:yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

I actually have one of those that was my grandpas


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Magnet said:


> Wow!! A thread that is almost 2 years old brought back to life by............ Yep........ You guessed it.......... ih772 himself.:lol:
> 
> If he owns it (x67c), then it must be the best!!!! Probably plays true with everything he owns...cars, boats, fishing poles, boots, quad, gps, etc., etc. He only has the best and will go out of his way to prove it!! :gaga::lol::lol: And if you don't agree with him, your are deemed ignorant.
> 
> That's how it comes accrossed to me anyway.:lol:


What you are saying has to be true. I know people like this and usually they have no friends, true friends anyway. Because people cant stand them. He even called vex users trolls. This guy is digging himself a hole by looking like a rejected stubborn one sided weirdo, (hey he called names first).


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Lowrance
Out of this simple beginning, a new industry was formed in 1957 with the sale of the first transistorized sportfishing sonar. In 1959, Lowrance introduced The Little Green Box, which became the most popular sonar instrument in the world. All transistorized, it was the first successful sportfishing sonar unit. More than a million were made until 1984, when it was discontinued due to high production costs. Weve come a long way since 1957. From little green boxes to the latest in sonar and GPS technology, Lowrance continues to lead in the world of sportfishing sonar. 
Vexilar
In 1981 we introduced the first Liquid Crystal Display (LCD) depth finder with the model 480. This unit was the first in the LCD graph market that we see today. It had 128 x 64 resolution and a very good sonar behind it. The models 481 and 482 followed with the additions of on-screen speed and temp as well as dual frequency transmitters.

The world's first sportfishing LCD unitThen came the flood of LCRs and LCGs from the competition that spelled trouble for us. As a small company we could not compete with the "big guys". Ironically, the technology that we introduced brought us to the brink of extinction. That is when our current president and his partner stepped in and took over. No, Skip Christman and Steve Baumann were not industry heavy hitters. They were Vexilar employees who knew what the company could yet offer.

The Vexilar FL-8In 1989 Vexilar got back into the depth finder market with the reintroduction of the FL-8 color flasher. This unit had been sold under several names in the past and was popular with some serious fisherman, especially with ice fisherman. We surrounded it with important accessories such as small high quality rechargeable battery and charger, a battery status Indicator, and a unique carrying case. These parts made it easy to use the FL-8 for ice fishing. More and more people were now showing up on the lakes with a Vexilar.

 So Lowrance invents the sonar and vexilar copies. Then Vexilar introduces the first L.C.D sonar , but can not compete so they re-introduce their old technology and stay with it. This means that a vexilar is 1960's technology revisited and a Lowrance is 1990's technology with improvements like G.P.S. ,zoom, bottom lock , interference rejection and fish alarms. 
Where is all that on a vexmarcum?


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Another hater...haters gonna hate. I brought it back up because someone asked me too.
> 
> If some of you guys don't like my posts, don't read them. I have many people that thank me for the info I post, and there many others that are just out to troll. I ignore the trolls.


Also you have been the troll hackling every Vexilar user ever since you bought you x67...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Burksee said:


> This is all you'll ever need to find the fish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's purrrrty!....... parts are almost extict now....


P.S. Aren't all us under the Bridge Trolls?...


----------

